# Have you always wanted to meet up (in BOSTON) with the GROOVIEST PEOPLE ON EARTH!?



## Corry (Oct 6, 2006)

WELL YOU CAN!!!!!  All ya gotta do is find a way to Boston on November 3rd, 4th, and/or 5th! Senor Dombrowski and I will be driving up from Baltimore, arriving Friday the 3rd somewhere around 3 or so in the afternoon (at least that's the plan so far)  We'll be staying both Friday and Saturday night, and leaving sometime on Sunday.  

We plan to find a place to park and use public transporation while we're there.  

And that's about all that is planned so far.  

You'll get to meet such TPF greats as "Alison the Amazing", "Sky, Boy of Wonder", "Josephus the Music Man", Scott "dolphins in the moonlight" Rose....AND ME!!!!!!!  

This is an event not to be missed! 

BE THERE!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 6, 2006)

bummer, could have been in Boston end of November ... but beginning of November I will still be in Mexico.


----------



## GoM (Oct 6, 2006)

Problem One - Money
Problem Two - Transport
Problem Three - Money
Problem Four - School
Problem Five - Money

Pay my way and write me an essay, and I'm there!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 6, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Problem One - Money
> Problem Two - Transport
> Problem Three - Money
> Problem Four - School
> ...


I'll write the essay if Corry pays...


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeeaeaaaaah...I'll just go sell myself on a corner now.


----------



## GoM (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, Cor, it's nothing you're not already ace it

Note - If there's any kind of meet-up next summer in the Northeastern US/near me, I could probably find a way there.

Double Note - Apologies for never being in mIRC. The internet here is some kind of brutal and can never actually stay online for more than, say, 10 minutes at a time

Triple Note - Corry, want to pay my ticket?


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Well, Cor, it's nothing you're not already ace it
> 
> Note - If there's any kind of meet-up next summer in the Northeastern US/near me, I could probably find a way there.
> 
> ...




Gomer, honestly...if I suddenly came into a whole bunch of money, I'd totally fly you there.   Could ya manage Chicago in May?????


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 6, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeeaeaaaaah...I'll just go sell myself on a corner now.



Which corner exactly :mrgreen:


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow your comming up to see me.    Thats so nice.  

But I am not going to be home 

I will be in Rome - - -   NY for the entire month. 

If you are going to do anything downtown Boston.  Public transport is the only way to go.  You can park outside the city and ride the T in (subway).


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2006)

benhasajeep said:
			
		

> Wow your comming up to see me.    Thats so nice.
> 
> But I am not going to be home
> 
> ...




That's the plan...just have to find a place to park!


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2006)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Which corner exactly :mrgreen:



Now if I told you, I'd be making it too easy for ya!


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's the plan...just have to find a place to park!


 
The T stations in Quincy and Braintree (both off of I-93 south of Boston) have very large parking garages.  On the weekend there will be no problem finding a space.  There are hotels close by the stations as well (short drive).


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 7, 2006)

This will save you money if you plan on moving around alot. Good for subway, harbor boats, and bus. Subway is $1.25 each time you go through a turnstile (free transfers though). If you are on a longer run it will be $2.50. So if you ride a couple times a day the pass will save you money. Especially the commuter boats. As they cost more. But are also very handy.  Need 6 people, but you will probably have that.

http://www.mbta.com/footer/visitingboston/index.asp#viitorpass


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you so much! Wonderful info...exactly the info we needed to research! I appreciate it!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 11, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Now if I told you, I'd be making it too easy for ya!



And I'd probably sign over my paycheck, probably best not to know.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is some more information that I suggest you do.

Do the Freedom trail.  Lots of old history.  Litterally just follow the line / colored bricks from one to the next.

http://www.thefreedomtrail.org/

If you want some good pics from of down town.  Take the T (subway) to the airport.  Ride a free bus to a terminal.  Ride another free bus from the terminal to the airport water dock.  Can get a very good view of downtown across the bay from the airport.  Have to take 2 busses as the Water dock bus only goes to the terminals and dock.  The subway buses only go from the subway to the terminals.  When I leave for work to fly where ever I actually commute to the airport by water shuttle.

The Constitution is another must see / good photo op.  Cost to go on.  But free from the dock.  Has a nice museum across from the ship too.

The freedom trail is by far the thing to do.  Lots of sites to take in.


----------



## Corry (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Ben!!!!  You've been a wonderful help!


----------



## Alison (Oct 18, 2006)

The freedom trail looks like a lot of fun! I'll be there for Saturday, heading back probably late afternoon/early evening depending on what the days plans are.


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> The freedom trail looks like a lot of fun! I'll be there for Saturday, heading back probably late afternoon/early evening depending on what the days plans are.



WOOT! Yeah, we'll have to get some stuff nailed down soon.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't forget to tip one at the Union Oyster House.  Oldest resturant in the US.  On or very near the freedom trail by Faneuil Hall.

http://www.unionoysterhouse.com/

Also if you have the time or if the weather is too bad for outdoor activities.  The Boston Mesuem of Science is really good.  They have the worlds largest Van de Graff generator (indoor electrical lightning show).  I think the electric show is well worth the admission price alone.  Also have an Imax theater there.

http://www.mos.org/

Yes the operator in the big bird cage is touching the cage while 1,000,000 volts ?? is hitting it at the same time!


----------



## Alison (Oct 18, 2006)

I was going to suggest the Museum as well, I went there a ton growing up and it's really one of the best I've been to. I also love the public library near the Hancock Tower.


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 18, 2006)

The museum is a great place, I've been there a few times. I'm trying to arrange it so I can be there. Is it ok if someone under 21 comes? I don't want to be a hindrance if you decide to hop in a bar for a while or anything to grab a drink.  I'd be taking an early train down there in the morning from Maine, and then leaving in the evening, also by train. On Saturday would be my plan. Let me know!


----------



## Alison (Oct 18, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> The museum is a great place, I've been there a few times. I'm trying to arrange it so I can be there. Is it ok if someone under 21 comes? I don't want to be a hindrance if you decide to hop in a bar for a while or anything to grab a drink.  I'd be taking an early train down there in the morning from Maine, and then leaving in the evening, also by train. On Saturday would be my plan. Let me know!



Not at all! My oldest son (7) will be with me.  I'm sure we can either find a place we can all eat or split up


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll speak to the rents tonight then. Maybe convince my dad to let me bring one of his lenses.


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2006)

The only thing about the weekend we know for sure, is Joe and I do have plans in the evening at probably 8....so the around town stuff would end a bit before that.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, our hotel is booked!


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Well, our hotel is booked!



WOOT! PARTY IN CORRY AND JOE'S HOTEL ROOM!


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 21, 2006)

What hotel did you end up picking?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 21, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> What hotel did you end up picking?


I think it's called the "Two Hour Bed Shed" or something like that...Oddly, they charge by the hour instead of night.


----------



## BubblePixel (Oct 21, 2006)

Hiya Core!

I was just in boston last weekend!
It's a great city I'm sure you'll love it as much as I did!

It was a last minute thing for me and I ended up staying at the Midtown hotel on Hungtington street (so so hotel, but clean)  Since I was there for just 2 days, I took a Beantown troley pass for 2 days and I hopped on and off as much as I wanted. (last ride is at 4h30 though!)  The only thing that dissapointed me a little was the Aquarium... but it was still nice!  Hope you have lots of fun!  PM me if you have questions!  Here's a link to some of my pics!  I love the architecture there!! :heart:   Have fun!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67799742@N00/sets/72157594332955681/


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 21, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I think it's called the "Two Hour Bed Shed" or something like that...Oddly, they charge by the hour instead of night.




:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 23, 2006)

Seriously, though, we are staying in Rockland, about 10 minutes away from a T station.


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2006)

benhasajeep said:
			
		

> This will save you money if you plan on moving around alot. Good for subway, harbor boats, and bus. Subway is $1.25 each time you go through a turnstile (free transfers though). If you are on a longer run it will be $2.50. So if you ride a couple times a day the pass will save you money. Especially the commuter boats. As they cost more. But are also very handy.  Need 6 people, but you will probably have that.
> 
> http://www.mbta.com/footer/visitingboston/index.asp#viitorpass




I'm thinking we should look into this more...I'll look into it later tonight...someoen please remind me if I don't...or if someoe else wants to do the researching and figure out what we need to do for the all day pass, that would be great.


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 24, 2006)

18 for a three day pass, which you and Joe would want. 7.50 for a 1 day pass, which Alison and I would want. Must be ordered in at least a total of 6 passes. Not sure if everyone would be on board with that. I'm not even sure if I'm going because my parents are afraid y'all will rape me or something apparently.


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok...I called the lady at the phone number on the website for the MBTA....

....you do NOT have to have 6 people...that part of it was for group rates...you can get an all day pass at the station when you get there...7.50, I think she said, for one all day pass. So...we're good when it comes to that part of it.


----------



## Corry (Oct 30, 2006)

OK PEOPLE! 

Meetup time and place on Sat....10 A.M. at Copley Square! Cell #'s have been exchanged if there are any problems.


----------



## Corry (Oct 30, 2006)

.....and after that, we're meeting Alison at the Freedom Trail at 11.


----------



## Alison (Oct 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> .....and after that, we're meeting Alison at the Freedom Trail at 11.



:mrgreen:  Chris is so excited  I'll be excited once I am there and found you all   Wish the trains ran more frequently but at least we are still able to meet up!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 3, 2006)

Well folks, It looks like I won't be able to make it to the gathering. I'm still at work and they want me to work tommorrow. I have no real idea what time I will be able to get out but they assure me that this is critical and whatnot. The good news is that if I can get out early then I am right down the street from Alewife and can hope the train easily enough. But I wouldn't count on me getting out early though 

Anywho, plan on me not showing and I'll call Core if things change and I can meet up with you guys.

Please don't hate me Core :hail:


----------



## Corry (Nov 4, 2006)

We'll be in town quite a ways into the evening!!!!!  Just call me!!!!  We didn't leave town til 10:30 last night! (though it will be a bit earlier than that tonight...it certainly won't be THAT early.  )

I really wanna meet you!!!


----------

